# Onkyo TX-NR5007 9.2-Channel A/V Surround Home Network Receiver



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Onkyo new Flagship

TX-NR5007
As Onkyo’s flagship model for the network generation, the TX-NR5007 offers a mouthwatering feature set designed to satisfy even the most demanding home theatre purist. The expanded 9.2-channel configuration allows you to enjoy multi-zone playback as well as the latest surround formats by Dolby, DTS, and Audyssey. Advanced networking capability, meanwhile, enables you to incorporate PC-based audio and internet radio into your home theatre set-up. Video signals fed through this receiver get the luxury treatment, thanks to HQV Reon-VX processing, ISF calibration, and 1080p upscaling of all video sources via HDMI™ 1.3a. In the engine room, the TX-NR5007 boasts an impressive array of audiophile-grade components, including large, customized transistors to drive high currents and 22,000 μF capacitors to support a huge and stable power supply. Add to that high-quality 32-bit Burr-Brown DACs; ultra-low-jitter circuitry; and independent power supplies for amp, video, and audio circuitry, and you have a networking powerhouse equipped to deliver an immaculate A/V performance every time.

ADVANCED FEATURES
THX® Ultra2 Plus™ Certified
DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, Dolby® TrueHD, and Dolby® Digital Plus Decoding
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Multichannel PCM, and CEC
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080p with HQV Reon-VX
DSD Direct for Super Audio CD
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (1 Front/7 Rear Inputs and 2 Outputs [Main/Sub])
Burr-Brown 192 kHz/32-Bit DACs (PCM1795 x 6) for All Channels
Ultra-Low-Jitter PLL (Phase Locked Loop) Circuitry to Improve Audio Quality
Three TI (Aureus™) 32-Bit DSP Chips (DA830 x 1, DA788 x 2) for Advanced Processing
VLSC™ (Vector Linear Shaping Circuitry) for All Channels
ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) Video Calibration
Audyssey DSX™ and Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz for New Surround Channels
Audyssey MultEQ™ XT to Correct Room Acoustic Problems and to Calibrate Speakers
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction
Dolby® Volume for Reference-Quality Listening Experience at Any Volume
Network Capability for Streaming Audio Files (MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless, FLAC, WAV, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, LPCM)
Internet Radio Connectivity (Last.fm* and vTuner)
Certified with Windows 7 and DLNA Version 1.5
Bi-Amping Capability
Zone 2 and Zone 3 for Playback of Separate Sources in Other Rooms
Zone 2 Monitor Outputs (Component and Composite) and Zone 2/3 Subwoofer Pre Outs
D-sub (15 pin) Input for PC or Analog RGB
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and RPG (Role Playing Game)
2 Independent Subwoofer Pre Outs

AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES
9.2-Channel Balanced Line-Level XLR Pre Outs (with Front Bi-Amping Capability)
2-Channel Balanced XLR Audio Inputs
Dual IR Inputs with Common Output
Linear Optimum Gain Volume Circuitry
Neural-THX® Surround Decoder
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control
Direct Mode and Pure Audio Mode
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for All Channels
Front-Side Auxiliary Inputs (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.)
2 USB Ports (Front/Rear) for MP3 Audio Devices (Audio Only)
Component Video Upscaling (Up to 1080i)
Component Video Switching (3 Inputs and 1 Output)
5 Composite Video Inputs and 2 Outputs
Color-Coded, 9 Multichannel Pre Outs
7 Digital Inputs (4 Optical and 3 Coaxial)
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB/FH/FW (40/50/60/70/80/90/100/120/150/200 Hz)
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 250 ms in 5 ms Steps)
40 FM/AM Random Presets with RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP)
OTHER FEATURES
Gold-Plated A/V Inputs and Outputs
High-Rigidity Flat Chassis (1.6 mm Thick)
4 S-Video Inputs and 1 Output
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output
Monitor Outputs (Component Video, Composite Video, and S-Video)
3 Audio Inputs and 1 Output
Phono Input
Gold-Plated, Machined Solid Brass, 19 mm-Pitch Audio Inputs (CD and Phono)
Color-Coded, 7.1-Multichannel Inputs
12V Triggers (A, B, and C) with Adjustable Delay
Onscreen Display (OSD)
IntelliVolume
Aluminum Front Panel and Volume Knob
Firmware Updates via Ethernet and USB
Bi-Directional Ethernet Port and RS232 Port
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod
Bi-Directional, Preprogrammed, and Customizable RI Remote Control with Backlight, Onscreen Setup, Mode-Key LEDs, and Macro Presets for Four Activities


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks nice.

I've had good luck with Onkyo products with my customers. They like the features and sound, and for most of them, the gear is hidden (or at least behind them), so they don't mind the "million button" look on the console.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I am amazed how many similaraties in features there are between the integra and upper level onkyo stuff, yet the integra unit do have a much cleaner look, and not a million buttons like you said.


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

SQCherokee said:


> I am amazed how many similaraties in features there are between the integra and upper level onkyo stuff, yet the integra unit do have a much cleaner look, and not a million buttons like you said.


The onkyo has the cleaner look as they have a panel to hide all the buttons.

Integra 32 Buttons plus 1 knob










Onkyo 13 Buttons plus 1 Knob
Now when you flip the panel open you have 26 additional buttons :yikes:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a lot cleaner than many of the older Onkyo's I'm used to seeing. Very nice!


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes it looks like their Integra Research Line they dropped


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo has been doing the hidden buttons behind the front cover since the 805, 806 and up nothing new there. Its just there lower models that have them all out front.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not seen any power ratings thus far... other than 220 or 240 watts at 6 ohms. I assume it is about 140 watts per channel into 8 ohms.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been overwhelmingly pleased with my TX-SR875 which is used as a prepro. I do like the added features of the 5007 and am contemplating upgrading. The ability to upgrade firmware over ethernet is huge. Especially considering earlier versions of the 875/905/9.8 all needed revisions to the Reon chip and Audyssey to enable the Audyssey Pro features.

Since Onkyo launched the 05 Series, I really think they have turned a corner. I initially purchased a TX-SR-805, but wanted the Reon processing and got the 875. 

However, for the price, the TX-SR805 is one of the greatest value AVR's ever. Aside from subpar video processing, the 805 was ground breakng in its price range. Shame that the 806 no longer shared the same amp section as the 876/906. I was shocked that the 806 was still THX Ultra2 rated. Makes sense that the 807 is THX Select.

I also prefer the industrial design of the Onkyo's over the Integra. I like the hidden door to conceal buttons much better. I did like that the initial 05 Series were manufactured in Japan as opposed to Malaysia. Shame that all Onkyo/ Integra Stateside are now manufactured in Malaysia.

While I like Denon, I think their gear is way overpriced. To get an AVR comparable to the 5007, you would have to spend multiples of the price of the 5007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

Onkyo manufactured in Japan still?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, their are all done in Malaysia its too bad but thats the way the mass marked electronics is going.


----------



## wes (Aug 19, 2009)

How about

- Denon

- Marantz

- Yamaha

- Sony

Where are they manufactured?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wes said:


> How about
> 
> - Denon
> 
> ...


Most of Denon's middle and all of Denon's upper range are manufactured in Japan. Surprisingly, Marantz's AVR's are made in China. Sony's AVR's are made in Malaysia. And only Yamaha's flagship RX-Z11 is made in Japan with the rest in Malaysia I believe.

It was honestly impressive when the 05 Series came out that the 805 onwards were built in Japan. In fact, there was a feature in UK's Home Cinema Choice where they toured Onkyo's Japanese manufacturing facility. Given the cost of Labor in Japan, I can certainly understand why these companies have moved manufacturing away from Japan. I was quite impressed that Pioneer's early BDP's, including most BDP-51 and BDP-05's were made in Japan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

The 9.2 - is it just 2 subwoofer outputs?

What I am getting it is - will this model be able to EQ 2 subs seperately? or will it still see only 2 subs as 1 sub?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, the .2 is two subs. Probably separate from a volume perspective, might be able to change crossover and EQ settings. On that I'm not sure, though.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Onkyo really do have an impressive line up for there new AV amps, with nearly every feature you could possibly get, and price wise excellent VFM...

One of my favourite features now on AV amps is the Dolby Volume which offers excellent audio quality at low levels, somehow with this new processing it retains dynamics and tonal balance which can be lost when usually listening at low volume in late night modes on previous amps, you also get the excellent EQ Audyssey on Onkyo's, I bet these will sell by the bucket load...must try and get to listen to the new range for sure....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What is it with Onkyo and their 12v Triggers? It only works in Zone 2/3... what good is that? I noticed this new model doesn't even have a 120v AC outlet on the back. This pretty much eliminates auto turn on via remote control. What am I missing?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, it was a pain having to keep turning zone 2 on, on my 905 to power up my 1575 and then the reverse to switch off :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That would be especially annoying. What's the real point of that?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea... I called Onkyo and asked, but they had no clue either. :dontknow:

Such a nice receiver, but if I cannot control all my other products power with a one button push on the remote... I ain't having it my system. 

At least the 876 and 906 did have an AC switched outlet on the back that could accommodate an AC/DC adapter, which is what I did with my 876 unit.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It does seem strange that they have left off such an important feature off of there top of the range reciever, especially as they will be releasing there new 9 channel power amp shortly :scratch:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

--> Onkyo TX-NR5007 9.2-Channel A/V Surround Receiver (Preview):

* @ http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/onkyo_txnr5007.shtml

Mmm... very sweet indeed. :yes: :T :bigsmile: :clap:

** Caps are 22,000uF each (x2).
** Weight is 55.1 lbs.
** Maximum power consumption is 11.6 Amperes.
** List price is $2,699 USA. (Street should be around $1,999 USA.)
** I think I want one...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just picked up a brand new NR906 for $1000 shipped... :bigsmile:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Bravo Sonnie! This is an amazing deal indeed! :bigsmile: :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I just picked up a brand new NR906 for $1000 shipped... :bigsmile:


Congrats Sonnie :T Onkyo really do make some great kit!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

They certainly do! They stuff their products full of features!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

And with great performance too... (lots of power, quality sound from top grade parts, superb build,
out of this world value, easy operation, and you name it...). :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Definitely an awesome deal. I paid more for my TX-SR805. I just had to have it and it was the first of the THX Ultra2 Onkyo's to be released. Ended up selling it as soon as 875's were available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, did you guys knew that the Onkyo TX-NR5007 is only $1,599 at NewEgg? Amazing!

* Yes it is, but it might be only on Saturdays. Still, what a DEAL! Or is it a STEAL?

______________________________________

** Here's a cool link on XX7 Onkyos vs XX10 Denons vs Marantz X004 Lineups:
@ http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1173185


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hey, did you guys knew that the Onkyo TX-NR5007 is only $1,599 at NewEgg? Amazing!
> 
> * Yes it is, but it might be only on Saturdays. Still, what a DEAL! Or is it a STEAL?
> 
> ...


That is a very good price for the Onkyo as in the UK that reciever comes in at £2400 :yikes:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

recruit said:


> That is a very good price for the Onkyo as in the UK that reciever comes in at £2400 :yikes:


Unfreakinbelievable!  :scared:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Unfreakinbelievable!  :scared:


yep, that is why they call us rip off Britain :unbelievable:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

recruit said:


> yep, that is why they call us rip off Britain :unbelievable:


I know, I'm from Canada myself, and the prices here are as outrageous.

* For only $1,599 USA on that Onkyo TX-NR5007, maybe we should both move out
in the United States of America?

** ...NOT, thank you very much so sir, but not in this life time... just too many problemos...

*** I love this planet too much to switch country now.


----------

